# Abandoned Jam Factory - Wiltshire - December 2013 with AERIAL Shots !



## Ginsters (Dec 3, 2013)

Samuel Moore’s jam factory was a legacy of the fruit fields. It began in a small way early in the twentieth century after an earlier venture had closed, and became a major employer in the area, with 100 staff in 1972. An extension was opened in 1985, but the whole enterprise closed during the 1990s, and visitors to the village are no longer greeted by the all-pervading aroma of warm strawberry jam.

Took a trip inside in December 2013, not much left of the place now, decay well and truly setting in. 
Left my 5DIII at home so only iPhone pics i'm afraid but took the flying camera for a bit of aerial action.

















































































Video

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5QX_xx0bBA[/ame]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks ripe for redevelopment,great aerial shots & video,


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice one, great report, some nice spaces, and some paper work a perfect explore - loving the aerial stuff too!


----------



## King Al (Dec 4, 2013)

Something a bit different! Like the areal pics. Good stuff Ginsters


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 4, 2013)

*Those airial shots are ace!! *


----------



## Ginsters (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheers guys. I'm already planning where I can take the 'eye in the sky' next !


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 5, 2013)

There's some nice stuff there mate.I've checked with Ginster and he's happy for me to post this link

http://marketlavingtonmuseum.wordpress.com/tag/factory/


----------



## daftoldgit (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, ace to see this! I worked there for a few weeks, many years ago, didn't know it had closed down. 
I remember it as a rather miserable place, on my shift at least, nobody spoke to each other and were all very gloomy.
I'm glad you posted this, will explore it ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 11, 2013)

the music on the edit is amazing, I might have to get a quadcopter.


----------



## DancePlanet (Dec 11, 2013)

What a gem


----------



## daftoldgit (Dec 13, 2013)

Just visited this one too, (thanks Ginster) and would love to know what the fenced off areas of grass are... little fences made of plastic sheeting about 18" high, looked quite recent? I seen similar ones at HMS Royal Arthur at a few years ago.


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2013)

They're for catching/monitoring/directing newts and slow-worms (and sometimes snakes/lizards) which are all protected species and throw spanners in the works of redevelopments.


----------



## daftoldgit (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense, its nice to know what they are as they seemed really bizarrely out of place!


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2013)

If there's any planning permission applications on the site there will be info in there about them.


----------



## S6Boy (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice pics and enjoyed the aerial footage. Good range with the copter.


----------



## pinkteddyx64 (Dec 27, 2013)

No doubt that the roofing in particular will be largely asbestos!


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice shots, I'm soooooo going to have to buy a copter now!


----------

